# Compiler LablGTK sur OS X?



## michael_alive (25 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour!
J'essaie désespérément de compiler LablGTK sur OS X, mais sans succès:

Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
pkg-config gtk+-2.0 failed
make: *** [configure] Error 2

Why?? J'ai installé PKG-Config avec Fink?!

Merci


----------



## benR (26 Janvier 2003)

Je déplace ta questions dans le forum "Unix, Linux"


----------

